# A Tory lord's write up



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

Lord Risby: Egypt waits for the Muslim Brotherhood - a country in suspended animation Comment

Nothing we don't all know, but well summed up.

There's one line I question : are the Brits really the favoured ones? So touched!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I found the article a little blah blah blah, copy and paste from other commentators, same same. Nothing new. 
I think also that, should a islamist regime such as MB be in place, it will be close to US and western allies. 
I dont' know why he is making the assumption that "Britain is indisputably their favoured European country". I dont' even know what he means or how he has arrived to that conclusion. The favoured of who?. Its' like when you get into a taxi and you hear "oh british/spanish/french/italians good, quaist!, and then they start to ramble about football".


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

> Lord Risby has recently returned from a visit to Egypt with the Conservative Middle East Council (CMEC).


His experience of Egypt was probably in a 5* hotel with waiters pouring over him serving lavish food. Why can't UK politicians keep their mouths shut?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I dont' know why he is making the assumption that "Britain is indisputably their favoured European country". I dont' even know what he means or how he has arrived to that conclusion. The favoured of who?. Its' like when you get into a taxi and you hear "oh british/spanish/french/italians good, quaist!, and then they start to ramble about football".


neo-colonialist wishful thinking by the Lord?


----------

